# Solved: Windows Firewall Error



## mgar (Sep 8, 2010)

I recently obtain a Dell D630 laptop from a friend and am having problems turning on the windows firewall. There is Norton anti-virus that has expired (I'm going to renew it). Also it is running on Windows XP sp3.

Basically when I got to windows firewall under the control panel, it says:
Windows firewall settings cannot be displayed because the associated service is not running. Do you want to start the Windows Firewall/Internet Connection sharing (ICS) service?

When I press yes it then says:
Windows cannot start the Windows Firewall/Internet Sharing (ICS) service.

Any ideas? 

I checked to see if it was set as disabled, manual, or automatic startup and it is on automatic.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

In the Windows Firewall/Internet Connection sharing (ICS) service, select the *Dependencies* tab. Make sure all services it's depending on are enabled.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If no luck, try this fix: *Firewall On*

Save the .reg file to your desktop. Double-click it to merge it to the registry.

*Reboot*.

If the fix only opens as a text file, right-click it and select *Open With* > *Choose Program...* Then, select the *Registry Editor*.

If the Registry Editor is not in the list, browse to C:\WINDOWS and select *regedit*.

If still no joy,

Click Start > Run > type* CMD* 

In the Command Prompt, type *netsh winsock reset catalog*

*Reboot* and try Windows Firewall again.


----------



## mgar (Sep 8, 2010)

Sooo close! I tried the program and the command prompt line, but when I restarted the computer norton says that the firewall is on, after about 1 min I check again and it says it is off... whats the deal?


----------



## markh14 (Sep 9, 2010)

Click on Start, Windows Update, and update your computer to see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

What does the *Security Centre* say about your protection?


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi,

This is Mike from Norton Support.

Are you sure that you have Norton AntiVirus installed and nort Norton Internet Security or Norton 360? If by chance you have Norton Internet Security or Norton 360, both of these products contain the Norton Firewall and you should have the Windows Firewall disabled if this is the case, so that you do not run into conflicts.

Thanks,
Mike



mgar said:


> I recently obtain a Dell D630 laptop from a friend and am having problems turning on the windows firewall. There is Norton anti-virus that has expired (I'm going to renew it). Also it is running on Windows XP sp3.
> 
> Basically when I got to windows firewall under the control panel, it says:
> Windows firewall settings cannot be displayed because the associated service is not running. Do you want to start the Windows Firewall/Internet Connection sharing (ICS) service?
> ...


----------



## mgar (Sep 8, 2010)

Fixed it! with this great website I found on another forum http://saveme.danfischbach.com/ thanks for the help though!


----------

